
TempleOS Creator Terry Davis Has Passed - yclept
https://templeos.org/
======
devereaux
My deepest condolences. TempleOS was a thing of beauty, which I would totally
see used x86-64 VMs instead of 'thicker' operating systems.

------
dzdt
Link is down.

Terry Davis was a troubled individual but an impressive hacker.

